# My stalkaround halloween 2010 costume!!!



## dafunk (Sep 14, 2010)

im very surprised when i see a guy in the facebook with a rare picture in the upside u can see one face.... i dunno if is fake or real.... but is a scarry what do u think?


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

He is soooo cooool!!! I have always loved Frankenstein. Great job.


----------

